# How to successfully replace some of the flour with other ingredients?



## amusedmonkey (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm diabetic, so I'm looking for ways to lower carb count in a slice of bread. I'm also fairly new to bread baking, so I'm trying to gather as much info as I can before I start. I've been thinking about replacing a portion of the flour with less aggressive things like flaxseed, wheat bran, or similar, basically to bulk it up to the same size it would have been with the full amount of flour.

I'm not looking for one of these 0 carb contraptions found on the internet - there really isn't anything that can replace real bread made with real flour.

So my question here: How much of the flour can I successfully cut without ruining the bread? And are there any extra ingredients/steps that I would need to consider? 

I'm looking to make plain and simple sandwich and toast bread that slices well and doesn't crumble when I try to make a sandwich. If you have any recipes for that, it would be amazing. I have all-purpose, whole wheat and rye flour but can make a trip to buy any other kind if necessary, and I don't have access to any baking technology except for a bread pan and 2 ovens (1 electric, 1 propane).


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome to DC! I am not diabetic, so don't know if chickpea flour is an option for you or not. I often sub some chickpea flour for the white flour in a recipe. The other thing I do is run oatmeal through the FP to make it fine and sub that for some of the flour. I have also used some wild rice flour or brown rice flour in place of some of the "regular" flour called for in a recipe. I'm sure others with more experience living with diabetes can offer other suggestions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2013)

HI and welcome to DC!  I am diabetic also.  You can reduce the flour by 25% and replace with any of the ideas that CWS shared above.  For every 4 cups of mixed flours you use, you can add 2 tablespoons of wheat bran, this is an additive you don't have to replace or you will have crumbly bread.


----------



## amusedmonkey (Oct 4, 2013)

I've never thought about chickpea flour, sounds delicious! And oatmeal happens to be good for diabetes. I'm only borderline, so the doctor did not prescribe any medications and told me I will have to be extra careful with my food plus more physical activity. I'm trying to learn new ways of doing things that would make the food I'm used to have a milder effect on my blood sugar. Seeing as I like bread a lot, this is what I'm starting with.

Does any of you have a link to a good recipe for sandwich bread that you have tried with consistent results?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2013)

I get consistent fantastic results from here: Bread: King Arthur Flour


----------

